# How hot is too hot....



## Number9Mom (Sep 24, 2016)

I know this has been covered before....and I know we live in So Cal, BUT how hot is too hot for our kids? what do we as parents do?

Today my dd played at 11:30 on turf, she plays U16 but there are only 13 players on the roster for her team, which is part of the problem, but about 5 minutes before the half break one of the girls started having breathing problems and requested a sub, we had already subbed in our 2 subs so coach pulled her out and we played with 10 players for a few minutes.  It was about 100 degrees in Riverside today along with horrible winds.  So half time comes and my dd's coach decides that rather than have the girls sit under the team EZ-up in the shade they should sit on the turf in the heat and wind so that he can tell them to suck it up and play harder in the heat.  This is our first year with this coach due to age bracket changes.  We have played in So Cal club soccer for about 6 years now, but this is the first time that I felt the coach was endangering the kids. Thoughts?


----------



## socalkdg (Sep 24, 2016)

Number9Mom said:


> I know this has been covered before....and I know we live in So Cal, BUT how hot is too hot for our kids? what do we as parents do?
> 
> Today my dd played at 11:30 on turf, she plays U16 but there are only 13 players on the roster for her team, which is part of the problem, but about 5 minutes before the half break one of the girls started having breathing problems and requested a sub, we had already subbed in our 2 subs so coach pulled her out and we played with 10 players for a few minutes.  It was about 100 degrees in Riverside today along with horrible winds.  So half time comes and my dd's coach decides that rather than have the girls sit under the team EZ-up in the shade they should sit on the turf in the heat and wind so that he can tell them to suck it up and play harder in the heat.  This is our first year with this coach due to age bracket changes.  We have played in So Cal club soccer for about 6 years now, but this is the first time that I felt the coach was endangering the kids. Thoughts?


Don't the rules allow continuous subs? We played in Riverside at 2:00 and the wind actually helped with the heat.  Our phones showed current high of 93 so didn't think it was too hot.  Tomorrow on the turf at 100+ a different story.   Bummer about the coach and the way he made the girls sit in the sun.   I think I'd be having a discussion with him on that one.


----------



## Number9Mom (Sep 24, 2016)

socalkdg said:


> Don't the rules allow continuous subs? We played in Riverside at 2:00 and the wind actually helped with the heat.  Our phones showed current high of 93 so didn't think it was too hot.  Tomorrow on the turf at 100+ a different story.   Bummer about the coach and the way he made the girls sit in the sun.   I think I'd be having a discussion with him on that one.


SCDL doesn't allow unlimited subs, I think they  follow high school rules.  The wind helped us too, but tomorrow we play in Temecula and I'm worried heat is going to be worse.


----------



## espola (Sep 24, 2016)

Number9Mom said:


> I know this has been covered before....and I know we live in So Cal, BUT how hot is too hot for our kids? what do we as parents do?
> 
> Today my dd played at 11:30 on turf, she plays U16 but there are only 13 players on the roster for her team, which is part of the problem, but about 5 minutes before the half break one of the girls started having breathing problems and requested a sub, we had already subbed in our 2 subs so coach pulled her out and we played with 10 players for a few minutes.  It was about 100 degrees in Riverside today along with horrible winds.  So half time comes and my dd's coach decides that rather than have the girls sit under the team EZ-up in the shade they should sit on the turf in the heat and wind so that he can tell them to suck it up and play harder in the heat.  This is our first year with this coach due to age bracket changes.  We have played in So Cal club soccer for about 6 years now, but this is the first time that I felt the coach was endangering the kids. Thoughts?


Limited sub rules are unnecessary obstructions to development for teen-age players.


----------



## Number9Mom (Sep 24, 2016)

Rules are rules regarding subs...BUT, my complaint is when you are playing down a player and the coach still makes them sit in the sun ON TURF and tells them they aren't playing hard enough...oh and by the way there was a player on the opposing team that spent the entire half time throwing up on the field due to heat exhaustion.  It's too hot!!!


----------



## Tomnchar (Sep 25, 2016)

I'd definitely be talking to the coach. If there is already a player on the other team with heat exhaustion and a player on our team having issues, the coach is putting the players at risk. Turf can make it 30-40 degrees hotter than the temps outside. Heat illnesses can cause death if not addressed appropriately. No soccer game is worth my child's life.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 25, 2016)

Did they give them a water break midway through each half?  That is normal procedure and they even do that in international and college matches.


----------



## timbuck (Sep 25, 2016)

Bring a cooler full of ice water and towels. 
And get those kids in the shade!!!!


----------



## GunninGopher (Sep 25, 2016)

A responsible coaching staff will make sure that players get hydrated at least 1 day before the game, watch what they eat 24 hours before the match and have a plan for the game conditions. Hopefully the player that was throwing up was kept out of the game and was being watched. As Timbuck mentioned, having a big ice cooler with towels is a must in those sorts of conditions. The players absolutely love it. I'm just a dad, but I bring a camp shower, too. The wind definitely helps on artificial turf. One thing you don't want to do is psyche the players out. Just let them know that everyone is prepared to handle it (assuming you are) and it will be fine. Perhaps they can feel like their preparation gives them an advantage in such conditions.

If need be, players can engineer breaks. Someone pulls a cramp, trainer comes out to work it out, and the others go to the touch line for a spray and drink.

Hot conditions can be managed for our kids, but it takes planning and preparation. It also takes an informed sideline to watch for and be prepared to respond to warning signs. The coach was, in my opinion, grossly irresponsible, as described, for having players get out of the shade at half.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2016)

GunninGopher said:


> A responsible coaching staff will make sure that players get hydrated at least 1 day before the game, watch what they eat 24 hours before the match and have a plan for the game conditions. Hopefully the player that was throwing up was kept out of the game and was being watched. As Timbuck mentioned, having a big ice cooler with towels is a must in those sorts of conditions. The players absolutely love it. I'm just a dad, but I bring a camp shower, too. The wind definitely helps on artificial turf. One thing you don't want to do is psyche the players out. Just let them know that everyone is prepared to handle it (assuming you are) and it will be fine. Perhaps they can feel like their preparation gives them an advantage in such conditions.
> 
> If need be, players can engineer breaks. Someone pulls a cramp, trainer comes out to work it out, and the others go to the touch line for a spray and drink.
> 
> Hot conditions can be managed for our kids, but it takes planning and preparation. It also takes an informed sideline to watch for and be prepared to respond to warning signs. The coach was, in my opinion, grossly irresponsible, as described, for having players get out of the shade at half.


Another issue with hot turf fields is the possibility of second-degree burn blisters on the soles of the feet, especially with lightweight soccer boots.


----------



## Soccerlife2 (Sep 25, 2016)

Silverlakes was unbearable today. Should have canceled games. Must have been 120 on the turf.


----------



## espola (Sep 25, 2016)

TCD said:


> I've posted it before but it bears repeating. For turf games during high temps: We were told by a coach to put aluminum foil (shiny side down) under the insoles of the cleats.  It reflects the heat and helps keep feet a little cooler.


Another thing for the manager's bag - roll of al foil.


----------



## mommato2girls (Sep 25, 2016)

We played in a different league prior to this year and league policy was 105 and up games were cancelled. We literally had refs checking temp on our truf fields before games before. Pre hydration is key and good conditioning. My kids played thus weekend as well and my older one had a team mate go out at half time not feeling week leaving them with only one sub. She didn't think it was that hot though but I reminded her she played a whole year in hot temp and her body was conditioned for it. The worst weekend she had was at a tournament in Norcal, 103 temp all day both days. I'm curious why the girls were made to sit in the sun? No pop up or cover for them? Wet towels out of the coolers and misters, lots of hydration the day before, shade and a careful eye on the players is a must. Sorry to hear it was a rough weekend.


----------



## mommato2girls (Sep 25, 2016)

Sorry just read more careful, the coach didn't have the kids sit under the easy up? Why? If he wants privacy just move the easy up to where they are...definitely talk about having the coach prep the girls better for the weather.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Sep 26, 2016)

We had 2008 girls playing at 101 weather this Sunday.  At what point does the league decided it's too hot for the young kids.
Personally I think that there's a lawsuit in the works once we have a small child collapse at one of these games.  I believe that any game for kids under 12 should be cancelled once it hits 100 degrees in the field.   Probably too harsh but what's the point of having the small kids suffer so much for just a club game.


----------



## younothat (Sep 26, 2016)

Time to revisit: "Safety playing Soccer in Hot Weather*"*
http://www.usyouthsoccer.org/assets/1/15/Heat_Hydration_GuidelinesUSSF.pdf
Some good tips at: http://soccerhelp.com/newsletter_archive/Soccer_Drills_5_18_2009.shtml

High heat & humidity can make it more difficult to catch your breath.  When my DD was younger during a 100+ game in SB (4) four players complained of lung or breathing problems during the half time talk,  including my DD.   none of them played 2nd half and emt took a look and order them into the shade with a couple specific things for some of the girls.

wet wash cloths or frogs toggs soaked in ice/ cooler for the back of their necks during breaks works well for my son and gives him some relief


----------



## timbuck (Sep 26, 2016)

See this post from July-
http://www.socalsoccer.com/threads/hot-sun-and-performance.41/

Heat is a performance killer. And direct sun makes it even worse


----------



## Eagle33 (Sep 26, 2016)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> We had 2008 girls playing at 101 weather this Sunday.  At what point does the league decided it's too hot for the young kids.
> Personally I think that there's a lawsuit in the works once we have a small child collapse at one of these games.  I believe that any game for kids under 12 should be cancelled once it hits 100 degrees in the field.   Probably too harsh but what's the point of having the small kids suffer so much for just a club game.


You absolutely right, there is no point for a child to play in this heat. However let me ask you a question.....did your dd drove herself to the game? It's very easy to blame it on the league. If concerned parents wouldn't take their child to a game in this heat, there will be no game. Playing under this conditions came with perks leaving in California. They have same issues in Texas and Florida. In other States they play in rain and snow. Leagues schedule games - they can't predict the weather, however it's up to the parents/clubs/teams to make a decision to err on safety of a child or just play a meaningless game.


----------



## Sped (Sep 27, 2016)

How hot is too hot?  Do you want a specific temperature?  Seriously, they play soccer in Phoenix in September, when it's still plenty hot, but I'll go with 110 is too hot.


----------



## Surfref (Sep 27, 2016)

If it hot 95 degrees or higher I talk to the coaches and see if they still want to play.  If it is over 100 degrees, I encourage them to reschedule.  I have stopped games when a player exhibits even the very slightest heat injury symptoms.  I have had coaches and parents yell at me for abandoning games, but the leagues have always backed me up. Remember the humidity or lack of can play a huge role in the heat index.  You can have a 90 degree day with high humidity which will put the heat index well over 105 degrees. 

Hydration is key to winning the battle with the heat.  I start over hydrating on Wednesday when I have a Sat/Sun in the heat.  I drink water, PowerAde (one a day), and banana/OJ/strawberry/protein powder smoothies.  Do just do water.  You need to get the sugars and electrolytes built up.  The smoothies work well for this along with the diluted PowerAde.  My DD who plays in college has a similar routine but she does it daily when in season.   

It is even worse for the referees since we are usually out there for 2-5 games.  I worked with a referee on Sunday on a grass field that did not hydrate properly and stopped sweating. It was about 2 minutes before the end of our last game and the parents gave him several bottles of water along with some moist cold towels.  He just stood under a pop-up for those last few minutes.  I gave him a bottle of PowerAde and his wife took him home.


----------



## WrstPlyrEvr (Sep 29, 2016)

Its never too hot to play football.


----------



## Lambchop (Oct 3, 2016)

Eagle33 said:


> You absolutely right, there is no point for a child to play in this heat. However let me ask you a question.....did your dd drove herself to the game? It's very easy to blame it on the league. If concerned parents wouldn't take their child to a game in this heat, there will be no game. Playing under this conditions came with perks leaving in California. They have same issues in Texas and Florida. In other States they play in rain and snow. Leagues schedule games - they can't predict the weather, however it's up to the parents/clubs/teams to make a decision to err on safety of a child or just play a meaningless game.


I have never heard of an athlete dying from playing in the rain or snow, but I have heard of athletes collapsing and dying from playing in the heat!  Something to always, always to keep in mind.


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 3, 2016)

Here are the Presidio/SDDA rules for heat:
SPECIFIC GUIDELINES 
Heat index of less than 100 degrees - No Restrictions – games played with Water Breaks and proper substitutions. 
Heat index of 100-105 degrees 
 U8-U10- Outdoor workouts should be shortened to 1 hour with 5 minute breaks every 15 minutes at the minimum. USE SUBSTITUTIONS TO GIVE 5 MINUTE BREAKS. 
 U11-U14-Outdoor workouts should be shortened to 1 ¼ hours with 5 minute breaks every 20 minutes at the minimum. USE SUBSTITUTIONS TO GIVE 5 MINUTE BREAKS. 
 U15-U18- high workouts should be limited to 1 1/2 hours with 10 minute breaks every 30 minutes at the minimum. USE SUBSTITUTIONS TO GIVE 10 MINUTE BREAKS. 
Heat index of 106-110 degrees 
No games should be played with a Heat Index exceeding 105 degrees.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2016)

coachrefparent said:


> Here are the Presidio/SDDA rules for heat:
> SPECIFIC GUIDELINES
> Heat index of less than 100 degrees - No Restrictions – games played with Water Breaks and proper substitutions.
> Heat index of 100-105 degrees
> ...


Many leagues are now playing under rules that limit substitutions.


----------



## mirage (Oct 4, 2016)

espola said:


> Many leagues are now playing under rules that limit substitutions.


Many leagues make exceptions to the sub rule on hot days. Usually email precedes the weekend games, when a heat wave is known to pass through indicating the change from the league.


----------



## espola (Oct 4, 2016)

mirage said:


> Many leagues make exceptions to the sub rule on hot days. Usually email precedes the weekend games, when a heat wave is known to pass through indicating the change from the league.


OMG!! Little Johnny (or Janey) will never get recruited by a college if the scouts find out!!


----------

